# The B10E Schwinn Motobike I sold a couple weeks ago....Being Cleaned!



## Crazy8 (Nov 30, 2013)

Before...






Just got a photo from the buyer.  He'll send me more hopefully when it's done.




I told him to come to this site if he is looking for parts.


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice is that 10 1/2E


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Dec 17, 2013)

*Good Question... The 1933 Schwinn Catalog*

doesn't show a B 10 1/2E.  The catalog only shows a B 10E Motorbike Fully Equipped.. The B 10Es came in two frame sizes, 18 x 20 inch, and 19 x 22 inch. The B 10Es came with 28 inch tires.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1933_05.html


The catalog does show a bike model, a "B 1 1/2 Motorbike.  Frame: 16 x 20 inches. Tires: 26 x 2 1/8" Cord Balloon".

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1933_07.html



The bike shown here has 28 inch tires...It seems to me that this bike may be a B 10E Fully Equipped with the small 18 x 20 inch frame, that is missing the battery can and light, horn, (and front fender).

140+ views and...nada.  What do the Schwinn motorbike experts think?


----------



## Monarky (Dec 17, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> Before...
> View attachment 125096
> 
> 
> ...




Wow... That bike cleaned up nice.  Ask him what he used to clean it up without damaging the paint and graphics... Inquiring minds want to know.


----------

